# training a new pup



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

We just got an 8 week old half yello lab half golden retriever pup. Im not sure if her parents but im pretty sure she doesnt have the hunting pedigree. I was just wondering if anybody has and good tips or advice on how i can start training her for some field waterfowl hunting, also some advice on a good name for her would also be appreciated. Thank You


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Expose the pup right away to wings, feathers, and dead or shackled pigeons to see if the pup has a prey drive to begin with. Other than that, take a look at a recent post about a puppy training DVD from Bill Hillman. Good way to get things started.

Once old enough, some basic training materials that are pretty good take a look at Rick Stawski's Fowl Dogs DVD series of 3 disks for training a completed retriever.


----------

